# AR rifles



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wasn't there a link on which ARs/M4s are good or better?

I posted this question in the for sale section but didn't really get many comments.

Any help would be appreciated.





https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f145/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the way this one looks. It is for sale on another site.
Anyone know if it is a good deal?



Item
AR15 Dissipator

Contact Info
PM me

Price
$650 or trade for CZ Scorpion 

Item Description
This started as a PSA dissipator (16'' 1-7'' nitrided)upper, I've put maybe 150 rounds through it. here's a parts list
Knights Armrament M5 rail
PSA premium full auto BCG
LMT charging handle with extended latch
Magpul rear BUIS
Lower is a PSA "Saint Mattis" lower
Seekins bolt catch 
Battle Arms Development safety
Magpul K2+ grip
B5 SOPMOD stock
ALG QMS trigger with JP springs
Geissele Super 42 buffer & spring


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, just go buy a DD and call it done!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

buy it... I don't have that brand, but my 4-650 dollar MSR's all shoot extremely accurate. A few weeks ago I shot a $1,300 MSR, then shot my M&P MSR. Both did the same thing, hit the 4 inch gong at 100 yards... could not tell a difference, but my friends $1,300 MSR did come with a really nice case that can be bought on amazon for 30 bucks... (I have a few)


MSR's in todays world, are like comparing Chevy to GMC.... IMO


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dude, just go buy a DD and call it done!!


I don't even know what DD means.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I don't even know what DD means.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Neither do I..


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Daniel Defense. cheap, entry-level black rifles. ok j/k about that.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Daniel Defense, one of the finest made.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

For my money, I would go with the Smith & Wesson MP15. They can be purchased for $500.00 to $550.00 up to a little over 1k if you feel the need.Just looked at a couple with Vortex red dots for $550.00 on line.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

How important is the lined/coated barrel and twist?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dude, just go buy a DD and call it done!!


DD are way over price for what they are lol.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://grabagun.com/smith-and-wesson-mp15-sport-ii-5-56mm-16.html

Best deal I could find on the ole internet..

Also S&W has a lifetime warranty from a company that has been in business over 100 years.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> DD are way over price for what they are lol.





Keep telling yourself that. lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> How important is the lined/coated barrel and twist?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's really not that important but if you want a "lined" barrel get a nitride barrel. But if everything is equal generally a nitride barrel will also out shoot a chrome lined barrel.

Twist rate is going to be depend on what type of ammunition you want to shoot out of it.

If you want to shoot heavy bullet, tracers, shoot the AR at longer ranger I would stick with the fast twist rate of a 1 in 7. If all you are going to do is shoot 50-65 grain ammo generally a 1 in 9 or a 1 in 8 will be fine.

Personally me I would just get a stripped Aero lower, regular milspec lower parts kit, put it together. Then get a Bravo Company upper and you will have a hard duty rifle that will not fail for under $1000.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Keep telling yourself that. lol


Besides a finish, a name, some good marketing, and maybe a little better customer service what will that extra $1,000 get you save over a BCM build? :whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> https://grabagun.com/smith-and-wesson-mp15-sport-ii-5-56mm-16.html
> 
> Best deal I could find on the ole internet..
> 
> Also S&W has a lifetime warranty from a company that has been in business over 100 years.


Yeah, I was looking at this one

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Realtor said:


> buy it... I don't have that brand, but my 4-650 dollar MSR's all shoot extremely accurate. A few weeks ago I shot a $1,300 MSR, then shot my M&P MSR. Both did the same thing, hit the 4 inch gong at 100 yards... could not tell a difference, but my friends $1,300 MSR did come with a really nice case that can be bought on amazon for 30 bucks... (I have a few)
> 
> 
> MSR's in todays world, are like comparing Chevy to GMC.... IMO


Sorry, but which one are you telling me to buy?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

This is a John B type of thread. Surprised he hasn’t chimed in. He’s very knowledgeable in said subject. Those are the Jeep wranglers of guns, everything made is mil spec (which isn’t an impressive spec). If I were you I’d start cheap, then accessorize as you feel the need. Then quite like tattoos you’ll just have to have another, then build to suit. Good luck.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you gone into any of the shops to fondle black rifles yet? 

You plan on hanging lights, lasers, optics on it? Plain jane iron sights?

Lemme find pics.

You want this:









Or this:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Sorry, but which one are you telling me to buy?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


He has the M& P Smith & Wesson


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> I like the way this one looks. It is for sale on another site.
> Anyone know if it is a good deal?
> 
> 
> ...


That is a steal for the parts that are on it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Sorry, but which one are you telling me to buy?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



If you want to spend big $$ for the same thing you can get for less go for it. Sort of like the white vs black motor thread, all will do the same thing, but it makes you feel better, then get the big dollar rifle. if you want a rifle that shoots just as good as a high dollar rifle, then get a M&P or Ruger 556. I have several, and they all shoot better than I do lol use the money you saved, for ammo....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just want a reliable rifle to shoot a little, throw in the safe in case things go to $hit. Then break it out and shoot the hell out of it, if needed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ALL of 'em will do that......  spend the extra on AMMO!!!!! Can't shoot it without ammo....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You can spend as little or as much on an AR as you want depending on your needs... Me personally... I like the finer things in life.

My wife shooting my Daniel defense ddm4v11 for the first time yesterday (she's no stranger to shooting guns) 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you already have a carbine, ever think of a lightweight 20"? It's a KISS rifle.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know deer rifles, shotguns, Smith revolvers and Glocks.

So are you say the Radical and the used one I posted would be a no?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kanaka said:


> If you already have a carbine, ever think of a lightweight 20"?


Your killing me Mark. What do you mean? I have dreamed about a longer one but it never grew.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That radical firearms rifle is the "savage axis" of the AR world... cheap components, nothing fancy, but works fine for 99% of people... personally, I think everyone should have a few entry level ARs in the back of the safe... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> You can spend as little or as much on an AR as you want depending on your needs... Me personally... I like the finer things in life.
> 
> My wife shooting my Daniel defense ddm4v11 for the first time yesterday (she's no stranger to shooting guns)
> 
> ...





Super nice!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> You can spend as little or as much on an AR as you want depending on your needs... Me personally... I like the finer things in life.
> 
> My wife shooting my Daniel defense ddm4v11 for the first time yesterday (she's no stranger to shooting guns)
> 
> ...


Looks like bees don’t bother her much either..


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Look above. Have a SP1 like it you can play with.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> You can spend as little or as much on an AR as you want depending on your needs... Me personally... I like the finer things in life.
> 
> My wife shooting my Daniel defense ddm4v11 for the first time yesterday (she's no stranger to shooting guns)
> 
> ...



I got one of those bees at Escambia gun range las Friday, it flew is front of the bullet just at the wrong time...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I went shooting there back in 99 not sure.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They definitely have no shortage of carpenter bees up there...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I like this look, never had one like it.

It's a Springfield Armory









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kanaka said:


> If you already have a carbine, ever think of a lightweight 20"? It's a KISS rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037242


 Na, I won't the calapsable stocks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/199005


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot about the long reach.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Realtor said:


> https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/199005


I like that and the Ruger name.

Anyone recall the dealer in Milton that works from home? He has received guns for me before.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I like that and the Ruger name.
> 
> Anyone recall the dealer in Milton that works from home? He has received guns for me before.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


nate at little jack's. murfpcola hooked me up with him and I had a super easy transaction on a stripped lower. I bought one he had in stock but I think he told me he charged $20 FFL transfer fee.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> nate at little jack's. murfpcola hooked me up with him and I had a super easy transaction on a stripped lower. I bought one he had in stock but I think he told me he charged $20 FFL transfer fee.


Yep, that's the one.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I like that and the Ruger name.
> 
> Anyone recall the dealer in Milton that works from home? He has received guns for me before.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Howard Mahute
Rumble Wepnz
850-426-eighty seven forty


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> I just want a reliable rifle to shoot a little, throw in the safe in case things go to $hit. Then break it out and shoot the hell out of it, if needed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 I've been over the 'List' and it's fine if you're actually spec'ing out a select fire combat rifle.
But for what you and 98% of us civilians really need, just about any decent on the shelf AR will more than suffice.

I've never had any of my AR's malfunction, not even the so-called inferior off the list makes/models, e.g. my DPMS Panther or PSA.

You do not need a high dollar 'Boutique' brand such as Daniel Defense, Lewis Machine and Tool, Colt, Larue, Bravo Company, Armalite, Sig Sauer or etc.
Sure, they're nice to have and have all the best parts and other bells and whistles.

But.

But the fact of the matter is that one of the inexpensive name brands such as DPMS, Anderson Arms, Palmetto State Armory, Aero Precision, Windham Armory will do you well.

And then there are all the mid range brands, Smith and Wesson, Rock River Arms, Bushmaster, Ruger, Springfield Armory.

Pay no mind to all the destructive testing videos.
If you get into a situation where you are putting a thousand or more rounds down the tube in a short period. 
You made a very bad tactical decision and are most likely dead before your AR malfunctions.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What you "need" is more ammo and magazines. Ya got the storage space now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Lots and lots of ammo, it goes VERY FAST when having fun plinking at the range.
Buy it by the 1000rd case from SGAmmo.com, PMC and Wolf Gold 55gr FMJ are good inexpensive plinking ammo.
Ammo is relatively inexpensive compared to a few years ago, buy it cheap and stack it deep.

Also pickup one or two mags worth of a quality SP or HP self defense ammo, and keep the mags loaded for when things go bump in the night.
I like the Winchester Ranger Bonded 64GR JSP Ammo RA556B.

Get a few range toys, different types of reactive steel and/or polymer self healing toys.
A dueling tree is a real hoot, as are a bunch of clay holders staggered all along your shooting lane.

I'd suggest getting half a dozen mags to start.
One or two loaded for self defense and the rest for range days.

Or you be like so many others, myself included, and have dozens of mags put up.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, I have the AR ammo, I stocked up just before the shortage before and I'm always looking for deals.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Buy it cheap and stack it deep 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would look on the Palmetto State Armory website and find an upper or two that you like and compare them. They have about any configuration you could ask for. Then you can find one of their lowers you like and pin them together. The M-lock and Keymod free float handguards are handy if you want to mount accessories but not needed.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Buy it cheap and stack it deep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


no comprende*

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> no comprende*
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 buy ammo now when it is cheap and stack it deep. Goes for rifles and mags also


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> How important is the lined/coated barrel and twist?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Moot point if you treat you rifle like this.  Need blue pill.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> How important is the lined/coated barrel and twist?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Chrome Lined, easier to clean and maintain.
Perfect for a hard use/long life military rifle

Stainless Steel, no chrome lining which can be "less than uniform" when applied to the bore. 

Known to shoot consistently until reaching the end of its service life, at which point the groups will open in a more dramatic fashion than chrome-moly.

Chrome-Moly, theoretically more accurate than a chrome lined barrel (see above for explanation) and will hold decent groups longer than stainless. 
(groups open gradually)
Not as easy to clean as a chrome lined barrel.

Nitrided barrels are a better option for stainless steel barrels.
Chrome is very hard to apply to stainless steel.
Nitrided barrels are very good for everything just as much as chrome lined, all things considered for general use they're about equal.
But for military select fire/full auto seeing much abuse the chrome lined wins.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Your killing me Mark. What do you mean? I have dreamed about a longer one but it never grew.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I seriously cannot believe you got away with this one! :notworthy::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

We all caught it we just didn’t want to give him a bigger complex about it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I seriously cannot believe you got away with this one! :notworthy::whistling:


What!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did you order one yet?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not yet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

Lots of good info on this thread. I have a DMPS Oracle but have replaced almost everything one it, so it begs to reason, I should have just built one myself. I am a functionality shooter... if the gun has no function for me, then I rarely keep it. I build and modify guns based on what I want to use them for and by no means am I an expert on anything AR, just know what I like when I see it and then research reliability, sustainability and best uses of what I am looking at.
Good luck. In my experience, one will not be enough... working on a plan for a 308 build now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> no comprende*
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Stack it Deep.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This thread demands some gun porn.


One is None and Two is One


My three favorites.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> You can spend as little or as much on an AR as you want depending on your needs... Me personally... I like the finer things in life.
> 
> My wife shooting my Daniel defense ddm4v11 for the first time yesterday (she's no stranger to shooting guns)
> 
> ...


Got anymore video of her? Asking for a friend 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Enjoyed this thread...opinions on battle ready rifles


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Not yet
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Call John B. Give him your bank card and tell him to pick out a gun and optics for you. You will be happy. Heck he might have one to sell you already 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If I was I'd check out and more than likely buy the gun O9 listed on page 1.
That is a great price for the parts listed on it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> If I was I'd check out and more than likely buy the gun O9 listed on page 1.
> That is a great price for the parts listed on it.


You think so?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> You think so?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I just said so.
If it is in good condition and all it claims, yes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Got anymore video of her? Asking for a friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I do...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That KAC rail is about half the price of what he's asking for the complete rifle... I'm shocked it hasn't sold yet. Knight's Armament builds rifles for straight killers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I do...


Lol. You my boy blue

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Got anymore video of her? Asking for a friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Lol. You my boy blue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He never disappoints 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> This thread demands some gun porn.
> 
> 
> One is None and Two is One
> ...





lettheairout said:


> He never disappoints
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 You have very BIG guns and very BIG pictures...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> This thread demands some gun porn.


Yes it does!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> This thread demands some gun porn.


I'll play...










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

My 2 cents, FN is the best bet if you have the cash. The FNX tactical is the finest (and expensive) .45 pistol and also carries the tip of the nugget rifles. If you want a good shooting bad ass looking and attachment monster of a rifle, look at WMD guns. Let's be real, nobody is strapped for combat at their house, you want reliable weapons that shoot straight and look cool. Lots of options out there, but I never see WMD mentioned and figured I'd give them some love.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John won!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> I just said so.
> If it is in good condition and all it claims, yes.


Bought it.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Look above. Have a SP1 like it you can play with.


Hmmm... I wouldn't let anyone play with my SP1. Plus, I'd have to take it out of my (trapped) 1" plex-i-glass security container that's FOR VIEWING ONLY...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Hmmm... I wouldn't let anyone play with my SP1. Plus, I'd have to take it out of my (trapped) 1" plex-i-glass security container that's FOR VIEWING ONLY...


Does it have a sign that reads "in case of emergency break glass"?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> Does it have a sign that reads "in case of emergency break glass"?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Let's see... I I had a SP1, then there would be probably a whole lottta guns to go thru before I'd have to BREAK THE GLASS...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Wasn't there a link on which ARs/M4s are good or better?
> 
> I posted this question in the for sale section but didn't really get many comments.
> 
> ...


I think you got a few comments..... ha ha I went to today, and taking the wife for a while tomorrow. Then the rain returns....  did you get a rifle?


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 27, 2014)

Wish I'd have seen this earlier...AR's are just like F-150s...You can buy the cheap one and get the job done....Or you can buy a Raptor for quite a bit more money and and look good getting the job done , but the stereo is better and the tires are bigger, it goes over rocks with a bit smoother feel and is a bit quicker...The girls like it...I put a bunch of ARs together a few years back, in all sorts of configurations with all sorts of different companies' parts....Fun and Home defense is a whole different story than accuracy at 300 yd shots.....Just depends on what you want...Like , what's the difference between a milled lower and a cast lower ???? Parts kits ??? Do they really all use the same springs ???.. Precision and pride, and that does come into account in performance, but only on occasion, and usually under stress...But at what level ?..Any gun can fail (jam or even warp)when they get too hot...The difference is like a Leupold vs. Simmons in scopes...Bang both on the ground once or twice out of a tree and see which holds true...Choice...For plain fun, I like DPMS's reliability, some hate 'em...And an Adams upper seems to work well with any lower... JMHO...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Realtor said:


> I think you got a few comments..... ha ha I went to today, and taking the wife for a while tomorrow. Then the rain returns....  did you get a rifle?


Yeah, I bought the used one I posted.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So the big question now..... optic? 

Go put an Elcan Spectre 1-6 on that unit!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Who usually has the best deal on cheap ammo there days. I have a fair amount stocked up but if I start shooting I may buy more.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Who usually has the best deal on cheap ammo there days. I have a fair amount stocked up but if I start shooting I may buy more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



https://www.sgammo.com/


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Some of you may remember my dilemma in selecting an AR this past Christmas. I did MUCH research on this and I feel somewhat satisfied with my decision. And I had the opportunity of some "insider" information in that I know a private security expert with emphasis on weapons that works for the U.S. State Dept. and there are quite a few AR experts on this forum - seriously. And like most others on this thread, there are MANY options, prices, brands, LOOKS, etc. I selected a Colt M4 equipped w/ MAGPUL stuff and I purchased it from Gander Outdoors for $1,015.00 out-the-door and that included the background check. Just because one AR costs more than another doesn't necessarily make it any better especially if you're an occasional shooter as I am. But consideration must also be given to re-sale or trade-in value and that's one reason I selected the Colt. I kinda think Colts are a proven product, been around a long time, copied, and there MAY be more of these on the planet since many military forces use them - but that may not mean they are the BEST. And yep, there are MANY differences and prices between that entry level F-150 and that monster F-150 SHELBY that retails for (+/-) $115,000.00. I guess it boils down to what you want and how much you're willing to pay for it - as with all other toys...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.military.com/equipment/m4-carbine

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, DE, for reminding me of the F-150 Shelby !!!! Just another "I'll never have one" nail in my coffin !!!....."Resale" is a valid point, and common name brands get a whole lot of interest because of that....There's tons of people out there that buy a S&W ( or other familiar name) AR, and 6 months later decide that it really wasn't for them...


----------

